
SocialURL Launches - Bebo, MySpace, YouTube and More in One Place - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/03/05/socialurl/
======
danielha
Here is another service meant to address the difficulties in managing your
fragmented web identity. There hasn't been anything really great yet, so we'll
have to see how SocialURL does.

With so many serve options cropping up at rapid rates, whoever truly solves
the problem of getting your identity together has a hit on their hands.

I've mentioned OpenID in some discussions on here... now I'm talking about
taking it a step further.

